# Bloodwood?



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2022)

Took this pic at the dump today, I have seen it there before, and did some googling of "woods that bleed" of which there are several, but none seem to be a match for this, the end is kinda dirty, but the wood is actually rather pale and uninteresting, and not very dense or heavy, but it has got me curious, anyone seen anything like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 18, 2022)

One I can think of is African Kiaat which is used for dye.


----------



## phinds (Feb 18, 2022)

Wow, that's interesting. Haven't seen that before.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2022)

There are several but the density may help combined with the clean end grain. Eucalyptus sometimes does but it is fairly heavy.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks punky


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 19, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Took this pic at the dump today, I have seen it there before, and did some googling of "woods that bleed" of which there are several, but none seem to be a match for this, the end is kinda dirty, but the wood is actually rather pale and uninteresting, and not very dense or heavy, but it has got me curious, anyone seen anything like this?
> 
> View attachment 222904


I want some....Looks like Dragon Tree, Dracaena species - 
_Dracaena fragrans_, _Dracaena draco__, __Dracaena cinnabari_

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2022)

Yea it sure does! I will have to look that up, and see if it gets planted around here….

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 19, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Yea it sure does! I will have to look that up, and see if it gets planted around here….


Moon Nurseries carry _D. draco_.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2022)

I couldn't find it listed at Moon Valley here in AZ, but the pic you posted looks just like what i saw, Im having a hard time reconciling that with pictures of the dragon blood tree I see on line though, it looks more palm-like.... But hey, I will get you a chunk and maybe you can figure it out...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 20, 2022)

I think you should lick it... you know, like kids used to lick toads in old days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I think you should lick it... you know, like kids used to lick toads in old days.


I'm pretty sure the sap is cherry flavored lol, I read where back in the day, it was used for dye, and some sort of medicinal purpose, but no mystical experiences....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 22, 2022)

Moon Valley has none in stock at this time at the Avondale location but have had them on occasion over the last 10 years.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> I couldn't find it listed at Moon Valley here in AZ, but the pic you posted looks just like what i saw, Im having a hard time reconciling that with pictures of the dragon blood tree I see on line though, it looks more palm-like.... But hey, I will get you a chunk and maybe you can figure it out...


Hey, a padded envelope arrived today. Nice surprise, thank you. The 'Freemont Cottonwood' is beautiful. Some swirl to the grain with pecks, was this taken from a burl or grow-over? Harvested locally? Was it dry, because pretty damp being so close to those other two.




Now for those other 2 blocks.... Are these the bleeding tree? If so, think I am wrong. It feels like wood, smells like mango, the fruit, not the wood. The knots are tight, lacking large soft pith. The "wood" appears to have interlocked grain based on the minimal alternating tear-out. 1/4 sawn block top and flat sawn block bottom.



Too wet to fine sand, fuzzy results.



Looks orangish under incandescent light. A pinkish hue up the center.



A razor peak... if only I could hold steady.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> A razor peak... if only I could hold steady.


... ... ... nah, it's just too easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2022)

@Mr. Peet glad they arrived OK Mark. The cottonwood came from a large tree in the Phoenix urban area. It is dry, I think it came from a knob on the side of the trunk, cant quite remember, It is a cut-off from a while back. Sad to hear the other is not the fabled dragon blood wood. Below is the actual chunk I cut it from, and a bark shot. Please let me know if anything comes to mind,....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2022)

Forgot to mention, no noticeable reaction to 'blacklight'. Gonna look into the Corymbia genus next.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 9, 2022)

A friend said to check out Tipuana

Tipuana tree - Search

Tipuana
Tipuana​





Tipuana tipu, also known as tipa, rosewood and pride of Bolivia, is a South American tree. It is the only member of the genus Tipuana. It was recently assigned to the informal monophyletic Pterocarpus clade within the Dalbergieae.
en.wikipedia.org
tipu
Well, U of AZ has it listed as a street tree in AZ, TX and FL.



Tipuana - Tree selection - Landscape plants - Edward F. Gilman - UF/IFAS



Still need to find some wood pictures, found plenty of endgrain shots, just not ready to compare.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks like another wrong way.






Tipuana tipu wood - Yahoo Video Search Results


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




video.search.yahoo.com





Might have to look at Eucalyptus again.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 9, 2022)

See we may have had a reference, but it was passed over.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 9, 2022)

Here's another site:









Golden Rosewood | exomad







www.exomad.com





Wood grain tends to match, color not so much, but maybe I have sapwood and the tree has not aged enough to develop a stronger colored heartwood?






Commercial timbers - Tipuana tipu (Benth.) O. Kuntze (Tipa blanca)


Description of Tipuana tipu (Benth.) O. Kuntze (Tipa blanca), generated from a DELTA database.




www.delta-intkey.com


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> A friend said to check out Tipuana
> 
> Tipuana tree - Search
> 
> ...


Yes, I have heard of that tree around here, and Moon Valley stocks it. The picture on the bottom right of the wiki page certainly looks like it. But as you noted, it does not look like the wood in the turning video. The wood I have was at least a foot in diameter and pale throughout, no darker heartwood evident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2022)

@Mr. Peet Hey Mark, saw some leaves on a piece today, kinda dry and curled up though, looks kinda like the Tipa leaves... each leave 1" long at most, but this was a sucker branch on the trunk...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> @Mr. Peet Hey Mark, saw some leaves on a piece today, kinda dry and curled up though, looks kinda like the Tipa leaves... each leave 1" long at most, but this was a sucker branch on the trunk...View attachment 225055


Are 'Tipa' trees out in leaf now? Do you know where there are any? I'd take the cutting with me right to Moon Valley Nurseries and see if the match is good.The seeds look like giant maple seed samaras.






tipa trees - Yahoo Video Search Results


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




video.search.yahoo.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 3, 2022)

Barry, I just looked over the 2 blanks you sent again. Did you Anchor Seal all faces? They've only lost 2 ounces each so far. I have looked at the grain orientation and feel 90%+ confident that you have Tipuana tipu. Bill Mudry's TAXA website post a sample that matches well. http://www.prowebcanada.com/taxa/displayspecies.php?&species_name=Tipuana tipu

Here is an Etsy post that also matches well.




Drilling resistance











Figure 5 --Drilling resistance profile of a Tipuana stem disc with...


Download scientific diagram | --Drilling resistance profile of a Tipuana stem disc with central decay. Drilling curve = grey; feed curve = black from publication: Drilling resistance measurement and the effect of shaft friction – using feed force information for improving decay identification...




www.researchgate.net

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Barry, I just looked over the 2 blanks you sent again. Did you Anchor Seal all faces? They've only lost 2 ounces each so far. I have looked at the grain orientation and feel 90%+ confident that you have Tipuana tipu. Bill Mudry's TAXA website post a sample that matches well. http://www.prowebcanada.com/taxa/displayspecies.php?&species_name=Tipuana tipu
> 
> Here is an Etsy post that also matches well.
> 
> ...


No, but maybe the ends. I was just looking at a piece in my scrap pile today and marveling at how light it is, and the fact that it hardly checked at all. It doesn't seem much denser than basswood, It's funny that no one mentioned the bloody sap in descriptions. Other than the photo without comments on Wiki. The photos do look similar...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

